# Bond.......james Bond



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Picked this up at the market today. Not sure if it works because I don't have a cell that fits.....not that it matters at $10 CDN dollars :grin:



















No dirt or scratches or any other signs of wear.

Instructions inside the case date it 1982. :smoke:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Oh my!  Don't you want to know what the melody is?

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Excellent!

I love this sort of kitch.....


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Brilliant!

My mate from Primary School had one of the standard bond musical watches (nearly 30 years ago  ).

It played the dum-d-di-dum-de-de (this doesn't work on a forum does it?) Bond theme. I think they may even still sell them.

Guess that one must play the 'For your eyes only tune instead'.

So naff, it's actually cool.

Dare you to wear it to a business meeting and set the alarm for half way through!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Who. Me? said:


> Dare you to wear it to a business meeting and set the alarm for half way through!


You've also got to record it on your phone and upload to Youtube so we can all watch peoples reactions.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Boy, is that tacky...........one free at Blackpool with each candy floss purchase. It is bleeding awful........sorry!!!


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

William_Wilson said:


> Oh my!  Don't you want to know what the melody is?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Put a battery in it earlier today and it played the traditional 007 theme. I luv it!

:lol:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Who. Me? said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Dare you to wear it to a business meeting and set the alarm for half way through!


Ha....if you knew me, you'd know that I might! Given some of the cell-phone ringtones I've heard I'd bet that nobody would give it a second glance

:lol:



Griff said:


> Boy, is that tacky...........one free at Blackpool with each candy floss purchase. It is bleeding awful........sorry!!!


It is kinda tacky isn't it. 

It's okay Griff. Wearing it won't bother me whatsoever. Hell I've been known to wear pink shirts from time to time on casual Fridays just to keep'em guessing! Adds a little fun into the office.

:wink_kiss:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I love it! (but I don't think I'd wear it. Still.........)

Tada tatda (playing intro of vintage Bond theme) B)


----------



## PG101 (Sep 23, 2011)

I realise this thread is really old, but I've just registered and cannot contact Larry directly, or view the members list.

Could someone please help me to get in touch with Larry? Thanks in advance.

Patrick


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'll email him and tell him about your post.


----------



## PG101 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks a million Paul


----------



## PG101 (Sep 23, 2011)

Any luck?

My email is: [email protected]

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

email sent


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I remember saving up crisp(?) tokens and sending away for a Bond watch in the early Eighties only to get the response that they were out of stock. That sort of disappointment never leaves you no matter how many Omegas you buy!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Who. Me? said:


> It played the dum-d-di-dum-de-de


Didn't Manfred Mann do that one? (with a "doo" on the end)! 

Mike


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

GASHEAD said:


> I remember saving up crisp(?) tokens and sending away for a Bond watch in the early Eighties only to get the response that they were out of stock. That sort of disappointment never leaves you no matter how many Omegas you buy!


Chortle!

We've all been there :angry2: (well apart from the Omega buying)


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

im new to this forum and watches in general.This is the worst looking watch so far!! but hey its differant


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I think it's so profoundly bad that it's most excellent. I would certainly wear it, but only as a piss take and I'm sure I'd get lots of laughs from friends. I would be proud of such a timepiece and I hope you find the right cell... please make a youtube vid when you do, I'd love to see it in "action".


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Picked this up at the market today. Not sure if it works because I don't have a cell that fits.....not that it matters at $10 CDN dollars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very interesting peice


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

At risk of sounding my age that watch is peng !!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thomasr said:


> At risk of sounding my age that watch is peng !!!


At the risk of sounding my age I have no idea what that means


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Could he have meant

Minging

Gopping

Pants

Honking


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Perhaps the "For Your Eyes Only" is a wearer's warning!

Mike


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

jasonm said:


> Thomasr said:
> 
> 
> > At risk of sounding my age that watch is peng !!!
> ...


Peng:

English slang; Adjective.

If something is 'peng' it is 'good'. It can be a person or an object, and is quite often a reaction to something good happening.

eg This car is peng


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That watch should end up with a certain forum member, for sure! :lol:

Commander, I'm looking out for one for you!


----------

